# Log House wiring



## Murray Ritchie (Feb 18, 2009)

Looking for information on wiring methods used in log housing. have been have problems finding detailed information and or ideas. Any and all assistance is greatly appreaciated.


----------



## sgr1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I haven't done one myself. I just talk to a guy yesterday that has a log house. I asked how they did the wiring and he said they drilled each log as they where putting them up. I was just curious. I hope this helps.


----------



## wirenut1110 (Feb 12, 2008)

I've done one, and the inside walls had furring strips and wainscoting(I think that's what it's called), so it was very simple to just attach an 1 1/2 deep box directly to the log. The ceiling lights had to be run with MC tucked in the corners to conceal it and they "boxed" around the fixture box.

Also have "heard" the way sgr suggested. 

I've also "heard" the "kit" houses are pretty much assembled, holes are drilled and notched for boxes, taken apart and shipped with some sort of numbering system but sometimes it didn't work out in the real world so field modifications had to be made.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I've done around 20 and they all suck to different degrees. Obviously the more elaborate and large the more sucky.

Typically the logs are drilled as they are set. Then the boxes are cut out of the logs and the cables run from basements or wherever. If the home is on a slab it is a literal nightmare.

Proper planning and layout are ESSENTIAL.


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Proper planning and layout are ESSENTIAL.



I second this statement. The importance of this CANNOT be overstated. If you have conventional frame interior walls, you can run wires through them to ceiling, then across the tops of beams for lighting in log purlins. Try to utilize space at doorways and windows for wires. Have the builders make a chase on the ends of these logs that you can run your wires in. A lot of times at doors you can get them to use a split buck or door jam so you can get wires in there. As far as cutting boxes in logs, we try to get the builders to do that. Not easy to make boxes look good in round logs. Some homeowners prefer to have a flat spot big enough for the box and wall plate. Your builder can do that. Another option is to use specialty wall plates for your devices. There are a few sites that sell these. Do a google search for wood wall plates.
Just a year or two ago, I saw on the web some templates for routers that were the same as single gang and double gang boxes. Can't find that anymore. Does anyone know of something like that? We have a job coming up where it would be nice to have.
Use your regular plastic or fiber boxes for devices. Mark the outline on the log, drill the 4 corners with a 1/2"-7/8" auger bit. Careful not to let the wood splinter and pull off past what the plate will cover. Then drill out the rest of the log with a 2-1/8" self feed bit. Then chisel out the rest for proper fit. You can use your 4- 4-1/8" hole saws for light boxes and use 4" octogon metal boxes for lights. 
I try not to bid these things anymore as they always take way more time than I would like. Very time comsuming and they can be frustrating. Your homeowner MUST understand and communicate to you clearly what they want or they won't be happy with the end product. I've found that track lights are relatively easy to install on log beams. I've also had to hang very elaborate and heavy chandeliers. Proper attention to all these details is crucial. One elk antler chandelier we hung was so big, it took 4 men to lift it up there. Had to build a scaffold just to sit it on so we could wire it from another scaffold right along side.
All in all, be prepared to spend a lot of time on it. Good luck!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

No one has asked the obvious here:

is this a true, _full-log_ structure, or is it a log _veneer_?

Answers depend on that.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Well in my opinion a log veneer home is NOT a log home. It is simply a home with log siding. 

Good point to bring up though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Well in my opinion a log veneer home is NOT a log home. It is simply a home with log siding.
> 
> Good point to bring up though.


Yea, and a full-log home is just a stick-built house without all the sticks.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Would you rather do a log home or one of those Styrofoam between osb house? aggb....I hate those styrofoam one's.....


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> Would you rather do a log home or one of those Styrofoam between osb house? aggb....I hate those styrofoam one's.....


Oh God, logs any time!


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Oh God, logs any time!


Yea, but can you tell the difference?


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Yea, but can you tell the difference?


 tiny kitchen?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

te12co2w said:


> tiny kitchen?


Weekend digs.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i had to wire a loghome that was built in 1920. i ran wires insidde the cracks between the logs and the carpenter built a cover for it


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't care what it looks like when it's done. I care how it is built. 
That was my point.

A log home is built with logs, and a PIA to wire. 
A home with log siding and regular framing is no different than any other stick built home.
An SIP panel home is a PIA no matter how you look at it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> ...A home with log siding and regular framing is no different than any other stick built home.......


If it's veneer, how do you install boxes in it?


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> If it's veneer, how do you install boxes in it?


 very carefully.....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bkessler said:


> very carefully.....


I know how _I_ install boxes in the log walls. I'd like to know how SP does it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

If it is log veneer on the inside as well I leave whips, and cut in the boxes centered in the log.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> If it is log veneer on the inside as well I leave whips, and cut in the boxes centered in the log.


So you do that in stick-built homes as well?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

480sparky said:


> So you do that in stick-built homes as well?


No, of course not. Not unless it is necessary, like having to center a box in something that is not there yet, like a tile pattern or backsplash.


----------



## DINGUS (Jan 11, 2009)

log houses are a pain in general but we do alot of them because other EC's in our area don't want to. usually, in the log homes we wire, on the bottom log there is a wire chase about 3/4 in deep. If this is the case you can run cables in said chase and cut in boxes on bottom log for rec's (they'll be horizontal this way-usually not enough room for vertical) the carpenters then put trim up on bottom log and everything is covered. Lights, switch boxes and receps at switch height can be more difficult. If you have a crawl space you may have to drop a few cables for j-boxes, as everything is finished space in the log homes we wire you can't run the wire any ole way (of course we dont run it any ole way on any of our projects). You can run switch legs on top of beams out of sight as well as other cables if you have to, but if its too many you'll be able to see them even if stapled well. One practice that sometimes we have to resort to when there is no alternative is to run wires on the roof (ex: second story 3-ways, sl's etc..) Of course this sounds crazy but we route a tongue and groove roof, pull the wire and put ALOT of nail plates, later the roof is covered with 3 inch foam, osb and then shingled. If one of these wires is damaged you're screwed, so if you do it nail plate extensively(and maybe even ring it out at rough-in to make sure you don't have a break from a nail or something). If it is a true log home, you will need in addition to all of you regular tools/bits, some self feed bits(to drill out boxes), 4-6' long flex bits (and an extra set of hands), a roto-zip is really handy for cutting out circles in trim for pancake boxes for outside lights and things like that, a router is handy, and also believe it or not there is a tool sold on T.V. (yes it actually works) called the Fein Multimaster that is great for making precision cuts in finished wood work, but the blades are super expensive, and some chisels. You'll need some patience too...anyway, some of this may have been covered, but i thought i would try to contribute. my first log house was pretty tough, good luck. sorry about the long post...


----------



## DINGUS (Jan 11, 2009)

one last thing, do it time and material:yes:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

DINGUS said:


> one last thing, do it time and material:yes:


T&M for wiring new houses doesn't go over very well. GCs want hard numbers because HOs want a hard number because banks want hard numbers.


----------



## Just Electric (Feb 14, 2009)

My father built a log home 3 years ago that I wired. We had drawn out where all the electrical devices on the print and sent them to the log manufacture in canada. They pre drilled 2'' holes where ever outlets and switches went. I thought then I would only have to fish wire through the hole. You don't want to forget that they lay in strips of tar inbetween each log. These were 12'' x 8'' logs. That makes for many layers of tar to fish through.

With the ceiling fixtures I trenched a channel in the top of the beams with a chain saw and ran emt before they layed the floors down.

I cant honestly say I would do one again, It would have to be for the right amount!


----------



## DINGUS (Jan 11, 2009)

well, most of our log homes are wired T&M because of the difficulty of wiring a log home, our GC on those jobs is a good guy, its never been a problem, we just have to get it done right and efficiently...but i see what you are saying, most contractors wont go for it...


----------

